# Say... anyone at UC Santa Cruz?



## Breakstone (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello folks! I'm in my first year at UC Santa Cruz, and I was just a-wondering if anyone here happened to live on the campus...

So... any EN Worlders at UC Santa Cruz who would be possibly interested in gaming?


----------



## Treebore (Oct 13, 2004)

Nope. But there are a few of us about 20 to 30 minutes South on Highway 1.


----------

